# Danny Elfman Doing a Masterclass



## robgb (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## d.healey (Oct 31, 2019)

__





Danny Elfman Masterclass







vi-control.net


----------



## élitiparti (Dec 3, 2019)

Looks like a great masterclass. Now that the Masterclass series is available on subscription basis, this can sit alongside Hans Zimmer's. 
Controversial statement: I wonder whether they'll do one with a quote unquote real composer sometime, Elfman and Zimmer are both former popstars turned composers...


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 3, 2019)

élitiparti said:


> Controversial statement: I wonder whether they'll do one with a quote unquote real composer sometime, Elfman and Zimmer are both former popstars turned composers...


Although I think of Elfman and Zimmer as "real" composers, I'd also like to see a masterclass of a more traditional composer, like Silvestri. Or John Williams :O


----------

